# Cutting ruler mod



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I recently bought one of those adjustable ruler / cutting guides for cutting tapered bands with. Got tired of using the Allen key to loosen the screws so I bought some thumb screws and spaced them off with washers so I can quickly and accurately adjust the whole thing. I make one cut and flip my band material and make another cut and so on and so forth. If anyone is interested in the details the screws are M3 the thumb screws were advertised as for use in computer cases and the washers were bought at my local Lowe's hardware.

If anyone sees a flaw in my method please let me know. I should mention that you don't need to crank on the screws to set them just mild pressure works fine.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool Mod!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This should make life easier ???? Nice little ruler btw, I wouldn't part with mine!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Good mod should work well.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I like it, can't see any disadvantages at all


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Smart thinkin buddy.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I definitely will be doing this mod! Thanks, RT!


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

The level of satisfaction from finding a thread pattern that matches an existing hole and improves performance may never be understood by some. Good thinking, I was considering a purchase of one of these soon


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I got my ruler for like 8 bucks on eBay, shipped quick too like 2 weeks or less. This setup was like my 4th try at it lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I was thinking of buying one of these...are they sold by GZK?

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I was thinking of buying one of these...are they sold by GZK?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=eda56e91567740fd9e65b8ab4d474ac0


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I was thinking of buying one of these...are they sold by GZK?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Keep in mind they don't do more than 25cm length. That being said, they work flawlessly.


----------



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

Great mod.

The problem that I see coming from the way I use this ruler.

When I cut one set of bands I flip the ruler and cut the next one.

And after that I flip the ruler again and cut the next one.

It is much more convenient to me than flipping the rubber.

I believe that is the reason that they made these bolts flush with surface.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I was thinking of buying one of these...are they sold by GZK?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


GZK may sell them. I bought mine from eBay for 8 dollars shipped.


----------

